# SS 19.12.15 - Rachmaninoff #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873 - 1943)*

Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 44

1. Lento - Allegro moderato - Allegro
2. Adagio ma non troppo - Allegro vivace
3. Allegro - Allegro vivace - Allegro (Tempo primo) - Allegretto - Allegro vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another Saturday Symphony is upon us  I've grown really fond of Rachmaninoff over the last few years so I always look forward to hearing his works. This weekend I'll be listening to:

View attachment 79059


Mariss Jansons/St. Petersberg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Not really my favorite of the three Rachmaninoff symphonies (why only three, Sergei?)...









Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting the Concertgebouw Orchestra and...









Mikhail Pletnev conducting the Russian National Orchestra.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll hear Zinman and the Baltimore Symphony. Late Rachmaninoff: this symphony, the Corelli Variations, the Paganini Rhapsody, the Symphonic Dances--wonderful creations from an almost full-time concert pianist.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Rachmaninov, piano concerto 3
_Andrei Gavrilov_
Philadelphia Orchestra 
_Riccardo Muti._
My all time favourite, stunning played / recorded.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> ​
> Rachmaninov, piano concerto 3
> _Andrei Gavrilov_
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> ...


What about "Symphony" No. 3?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> What about "Symphony" No. 3?


Oops 










*Symphony No. 3 *in A minor, Op. 44

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, *Vasily Petrenko*


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I really like this symphony. One of the better Rachmaninov works that tend to be ignored in favor of the more "lush melodic" ones










Andrew Litton & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw O for me, too.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I love this symphony. I'll be listening to Previn.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Rachmaninoff conducts himself for me:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Streaming Kogan and the Moscow State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Ashkenazy with Concertgebouw for me too. Although I have an edition with a different cover than others mentioned here:









I guess they are the same recording, right??


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll go for Pletnev:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> Streaming Kogan and the Moscow State Symphony Orchestra


Same for me. I have the Ashkenazy set too (which has possibly the best Rach *1*), but I'll go with Kogan.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 79082


An unusual coupling, bought this one around 1990.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Rachmaninov*: Symphony 3, w. Ovcharek, violin/St. Petersburg PO/Jansons. Recorded 1992 at Philharmonic Hall, St. Petersburg. Recording Engineer: John Kurlander.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall try this version, it gets good reviews so looking forward to it


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 79085
> 
> I shall try this version, it gets good reviews so looking forward to it


My choice also.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

D Smith said:


> I love this symphony. I'll be listening to Previn.


Me too, I love this symphony, it's not appreciated enough in my opinion.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll go with Petrenko/Royal Liverpool as well. First time listening to this work and looking forward to it.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay, I cheated and heard my selection yesterday (although it was already Saturday in Australia/New Zealand).

So today I listened to a second version - Royal Scottish National Orch. (BIS label):









Very nice and available in the Naxos Library.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I love this work. But I'm not going to listen to it today. Listened to it several times last month and I'd rather listen to something else. 
I think I'll give Tchaik 3 a go as it's not one I've listened to much


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Some good recordings there. I'm fond of Polyanski & Russian State Symphony Orchestra (Chandos 9802). The CD includes Rachmaninov's Three Unaccompanied Choruses, one of his finest works that no-one knows.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

Will listen to Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw (listened to these forces last night: Isle of the Dead and Symphonic Dances on the only format worthy of these great performances: vinyl ;-) ), but I also like Zinmann/Baltimore. The cellos on that recording sound like they are singing to you.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a couple versions, one with Loren Maazel and the Berlin Philharmonic...









The other with Charles Dutoit conducting the Philadelphia Orchestra. Maazel is fine but the recording is pretty muddy. Dutoit puts out a good performance, and the recording is first-rate.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll go with:

Yevgeny Svetlanov and the USSR State Symphony (with the exposition repeat in the first movement).
-->http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...nov&qid=1450724965&ref_=sr_1_3&s=music&sr=1-3


----------

